# ABC Detailing - Panther Black Audi S3 Saloon New Car Protection Detail - Tetbury Audi



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, it seems to have been a while since we last shared some detailing with you and we've had some amazing machinery in over the past few weeks that I'm sure you'll like to see, starting with this Audi S3 Saloon, in the very interesting Panther Black - a metallic black with undertones of purple, brown and green!

This was a new car prepared on site at Tetbury Audi, making sure the car was picked up in the condition it's expected to be in!

As it was sat outside the dealership -



The usual wash process wasn't caught on camera but the car was then brought inside to dry off with the sidekick and drying towels.



The paintwork was then deeply cleansed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, soon to be followed up with the very durable Swissvax Shield.





The engine bay was given a once over with GTechniq C2v3, along with door shuts and undercarriages.



Floor mats were coated with GTechniq I1.





Leather sealed with GTechniq L1 and dash with C6.



Glass was coated with GTechniq G1, plastics with C4 and wheels with C5.



Tyres then followed up with Swissvax Pneu.



The final results -













Pulled into the showroom ready for collection..









The owner was over the moon and left a great testimonial on Facebook.

Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning results, a real shame that only a small percentage of new cars are delivered as they should be: perfect paint and durable protection


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning. Nice work.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely work and really nice looking car. Love them seats!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Stunning results, a real shame that only a small percentage of new cars are delivered as they should be: perfect paint and durable protection


Couldn't agree more! Quality of workmanship comes into it in my opinion.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great work...is this a new model? Don't think I've seen a A3 saloon before.:doublesho


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish sir:argie:


----------



## mark smith (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks great, wasn't sure on the shape at first, but really growing on me. Spot on job.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great result guys


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Buckweed said:


> Great work...is this a new model? Don't think I've seen a A3 saloon before.:doublesho


I think it was released earlier this year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Awesome work. That S3 looks fantastic :thumb:

This Detail is a first on DW - First S3 saloon (I think :lol

First S3 saloon in the Uk (to the best of my knowledge) was April 2014


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice work....


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

awesome , all cars should be prepped like this 
just stunning!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent result.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Great depth on that paint, super job!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

That's the best looking audi that went out of there that day anyway. Superb.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work :thumb: very good looking car too


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome work, I am starting to really like the S3 saloon the more I see it!


----------

